# Thoughts on my buck?



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I shaved my buck for show next weekend and it's so nice to see everything. He's just over a year and I want to know the pros and cons you see. I have an idea but like others thoughts.
Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cute guy. I'm not good at critiques.


----------



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

Locklyn said:


> I shaved my buck for show next weekend and it's so nice to see everything. He's just over a year and I want to know the pros and cons you see. I have an idea but like others thoughts.
> Thank you


I don't have show goats but I think he's very handsome and I like his posture!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Get down on his level for pics. He is hard to critique with these pics.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

[mention]Dandy Hill Farm [/mention] [mention]CaramelKittey [/mention] 

The pictures aren’t great. I agree, if you could get down lower, it would be better to judge. He sure is handsome!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Dandy Hill Farm 🙂


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do trim his feet … this can throw the legs off…


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Do trim his feet … this can throw the legs off…


I did in this photo they are trimmed


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's what I'm seeing from these pictures. . .

Pros:

Body length and depth
Level topline (besides his rump)
High withers
Uphill build
Back legs don't hock in
Blends pretty nicely in general
He also has a little bit of dairy skin/wrinkles showing

Cons:

Forward set front legs
Steep rump
Front legs toe out
Weak pasterns
Needs more rear leg angulation
Lacks width, especially in his escutcheon

Hope this helps!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you I'm hoping as he ages the width will improve. I'm going to be eventually adding another buck so knowing what he lacks is good.
I'll try to get better pictures today.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm really excited for show but also neverous becuase I don't wanna be the person with a goat acting a fool lol.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I mentioned trimming because in the front his toes are long, which makes him look weak in the pAsterns, and he toes out , making him look pinched in the front end. Perhaps more of a level trim would help him out .


----------

